# Motivation



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

One a day-to-day basis.. and life is taking a toll on you.

What do you do to keep you uplifted and motivated?


----------



## Bret (Sep 13, 2007)

Spend time with my horses. Especially grooming. They enjoy it and since it's physical work, it eases frustration as well.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 13, 2007)

Thinka about what I can do to make my house sell faster


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 13, 2007)

I listen to music and play with my children. They always make me feel better.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 13, 2007)

It always helps me to take a break and do something to help me take my mind of things. Take a yoga class. Go for a hike. Take my dog to the park. Just a change of routine helps me recharge. 

When i feel like I'm getting into a rut I plan a little weekend trip. Just a small camping trip or a weekend stay in a nearby city. It helps give my mind and body a break then I can return with the motivation and energy i need.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 13, 2007)

I play the mad scientist.  

Irena


----------



## black squirrel (Sep 13, 2007)

Some days I just need a good cry.  Then I wash my face, turn on Dean Martin and dance around my kitchen.  It takes away some of my stress so I don't lose it with the Mr. It makes me feel lighter.  Its that or the shooting range!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 14, 2007)

Um...WOW Dancing or the shooting range, I think we have picked up a psycho here kids!  Shhhh don't tell her I said that....she might dance over and shoot me 

Just a little Friday Humor


----------



## black squirrel (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey, what can I say? My Dad does cowboy re-enactments and my Mom listens to jazz and show tunes.  And by shooting range I do mean beer cans on my porch railing! Just kidding... Happy Friday!!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 14, 2007)

Well yee haw!!  That is funny!


----------



## Bret (Sep 14, 2007)

Forgot about shooting! That's one of my husband's "releases", 100+ rounds though his .9 mm!

I've tried shooting (got the target holder on my first try!  ), but I prefer bow & arrow. Target only, I like my deer to keep visiting our property.


----------



## Wintersnow (Sep 14, 2007)

art, when I'm feeling stressed I will either go throw paint at a canvas or pound on clay. That's very physical and gets rid of pent up anything.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 14, 2007)

ok I think we have some aggression issues on this forum.  Breathe Ladies, Breathe!!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 15, 2007)

not me ladies! LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> ok I think we have some aggression issues on this forum.  Breathe Ladies, Breathe!!!!



LMAO! 

I am cool beans!


----------

